

Farmeron, ‘Google Analytics For Farms’, Secures 500 Startups Investment  - ankneo
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/09/28/farmeron-google-analytics-for-farms-gets-investment-from-dave-mcclures-500-startups/

======
wavephorm
Silicon Valley has officially gone full retard.

